# How much does it cost YOU?



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

I know everyone and everywhere is different. But can you provide a rundown of your expenses feeding raw? Maybe include your dog's age and activity, the area you live, and if you get a good deal somewhere or just buy outright. I'm just curious and doing a bit of research


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Eugene is 7 months old and eats roughly 2lbs (usually just a little over) a day.

We buy chubs from Blue Ridge Beef and feed them for breakfast ~ $1.60/lb depending on which meat you choose.

Dinner is always chicken quarters or thighs depending what's on sale ~ $0.99/lb.

I pick up whatever organs I can find at the grocery store - usually beef/chicken liver and beef kidney, I can't think of how much they cost off the top of my head but it's not much. I'm currently on the hunt for different organ sources. 

I have only been feeding raw for a few months so I'm still looking for cheaper sources. This is the best I've found so far.

Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

Axel is 10 months old and also eats about 2 pounds of meat per day. I buy from a COOP here in Colorado. The most expensive meat we use is the 80/20 beef and that's about $2.50 per pound about the same for ground turkey. The turkey necks, chicken necks/backs/wings etc., are all approximately $1.50 per pound. I know there are less expensive ways to do this but I have to figure the convenience of placing an order and only driving to one location less than 10 miles away to pick up the meat. A typical order of approximately 100-120 pounds of meat will cost me $150 give or take and that will last for 3 months. I do buy organ meat at the grocery store, chicken livers or calves liver and those are both relatively inexpensive. I do add oatmeal or sweet potatoes to his meals with veggies and yogurt for dinner so another $25 a month. I know a lot of people say they don't need the veggies and or fruits but he loves them and I don't have to feed an additional meal of meat as the meat alone twice a day would not satisfy his appetite. The boy is a very lean 77 pounds, nice waistline, can feel his ribs but not see them and he moves all day long so this seems to work for us. 
I found the COOP on Yahoo Groups - look for raw feeding or B.A.R.F.


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you both! 

This is a huge help already!


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I am in a co-op , I buy RAAW Energy chubs ..they are complete meal grinds . I also do some piece meal stuff here and there for bone crunching fun and variety. I get chicken liver , calf liver , etc at the supermarket for a few bucks a week..under $10. Then once a week I get chicken parts , bone in. Say , another 10 or 12 bucks. So for arguments sake say I spend $25 a week on extras. My chubs cost 30 bucks per 20 pound box. I need 180 pounds of those a months because I have 3 big dogs. 9 cases per month of that.

So basically I spend 270 per month on the grinds and another 100 extra on extras. 

Keep in mind I am feeding a 130 pound Mastiff ( elderly , inactive , gets 2 pounds per day ) a 90 pound boxer mix ( 5 years old , medium activity gets 2 pounds per day ) , and a 10 month old GSD ( was 70 pounds a few weeks ago gets 2 pounds per day) 

Figure about 123 bucks per month per dog. 

Check out the yahoo groups , you may find a co-op and ways to save!


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I buy from MyPetCarnivore. Ralphie is about 3 years old and I normally feed him a little over 2lbs per day. We're both normally pretty active in the warmer months, but since it's been so frigidly cold here, our activity levels have definitely decreased! Due to that, I'm feeding him a bit less - around 1.5lbs - since he's mostly napping these days anyway (I haven't seen any visual change in his body composition so what I'm giving him seems to be working out just fine). 

The last order I placed, that I received December 7th, cost me $240 (plus a $10 transportation fee) for 110lbs of food:
- 30lbs of turkey necks
- 24lbs beef heart chunks
- 24lbs pork tongue chunks
- 8lbs ground whole lamb (green tripe included)
- 24lbs ground beef tripe supermix

This should last until the end of February.

As far as the good deals go, with MyPetCarnivore it depends on what kind of meat you want to get, but buying in bulk is cheaper - they lower the price per pound as the quantity you order goes up. 

Lamb, goat, rabbit, etc. are more expensive than the more widely available chicken, beef, pork, turkey, etc. The ground beef tripe supermix is the cheapest thing per pound that I get (it consists of 50% green beef tripe, 40% beef muscle meat/bone/organ, 10% beef trachea and gullet).


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

My GSD is about to be 2 years old. She gets about 1.5 lbs a day. and my boy Cudi about to be 2 gets about 2 lbs per day. Activity is moderate nothing extreme. 

I pay around $350 a month for their food. I know that is expensive, but their food are prepackaged. That consist of chicken, beef, beef heart, rabbit, turkey, sardines, pork, liver. It's from a local farm and I know their animals are grass fed and not juiced up with junk. Also, I am supporting a small american company. Friends of A Farmer is that company I buy from. 

I used to feed my dogs Orijen so the price is not that much of a difference...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My dog is 3.5, female, low to moderate activity due to soft tissue injuries. We walk a little over an hour a day. She's 88lbs. 

I use prepared frozen raw - $75-$85/month 5-8oz per day and dehydrated raw from the Honest Kitchen can vary depending on variety. Now we are on Zeal/fish 3/4 cup day about $35/month. so average $115/month.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

havery said:


> I know everyone and everywhere is different. But can you provide a rundown of your expenses feeding raw? Maybe include your dog's age and activity, the area you live, and if you get a good deal somewhere or just buy outright. I'm just curious and doing a bit of research



My last 105 lb order 

2 - 10 lb bags ground beef @ .35/lb =$7.00

2 - 10 lb bags chunked beef @ .35/lb = $7.00

2- 10 lb bags ground turkey @ .50/lb = $10.00

2- 5lb bag knuckle bones @ .25/lb = $2.50

2- 5lb bag rib bones @ .25/lb = $2.50

1- 10lb bag ground liver @ .35/lb = $3.50

1- 10lb bag chunked tripe @ .35/lb = $3.50

5- 1lb bags of ground spleen @ .45/lb = $2.25

Total $38.25....you can't even buy crappy dog food this cheap and the green tripe for 35 cents a lb is amazing.

My pooch is 16 months, active as the day is long and she resides in the Minneapolis metro area.

SuperG


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

SuperG said:


> My last 105 lb order
> 
> 2 - 10 lb bags ground beef @ .35/lb =$7.00
> 
> ...


Who/where is your supplier?! Those prices are really good!


----------

